# Cypher Vista for S60 v2, v3 & windows mobile



## expertno.1 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Have you been bored by the themes in your mobile ?
Have you been bored by the same way of opening apps and messages ?

I have the solution for you !

*aycu22.webshots.com/image/20541/2000704944466847710_rs.jpg

get this kind of screen on your mobo .....n70 n72 6630 n73 + Windows Mobile and all having flashlite .

176x208 pixel display 
*lcd1.110mb.com/a1.zip

240x320 pixel display
*lcd1.110mb.com/b1.zip



Note : - It is a falshlite theme so you need the flashlite 2.x

Get it here .

For Series 60 FP2 (6630 and all)
*prince.uk.to/attachments/1/1/1/1189250728-virus_nokia-FlashLite.v2.1.S60v2.FP2.zip

For series 60 FP3 (N70 N72 N90)
*prince.uk.to/attachments/1/1/1/1189250778-virus_nokia-FlashLite.v2.1.S60v2.FP3.zip

For S60 v3 (N73 and all)
*prince.uk.to/attachments/1/4/3/1191000154-frendzforum.org-flashlite2_1_symbian_s60V3.rar

Update : - For Windos Mobile OS
*www.fileden.com/files/2007/12/10/1636697/FlashLite 2.1.CAB


Method to use :-
Extract the .swf file to any folder.
Open Flashlite and locate the folder
Click on the file to run it 


I have some screensavers too which you will like.....
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4672/orangerf9.jpg
*www.fileden.com/files/2007/12/10/1636697/screensaver.zip


To use screensaver.....
Just install the .sis files
go to the themes menu
select any theme by arrow key anc click on options
edit
screensaver 
and choose your screensaver


 
Thanks

Regards.....

Expertno.1 



*


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Cypher Vista for S60 v2 and v3*

i need some theme like this for MY windows mobile  can't get anywhere ? any solutions..


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Cypher Vista for S60 v2 and v3*

any version  works with nokia 3230?


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Cypher Vista for S60 v2 and v3*



			
				Krazy_About_Technology said:
			
		

> any version  works with nokia 3230?



Yep ....do you have flashlite or not ?
if not load the fp2 one link which i gave
and use cypher vista

or this one

*prince.uk.to/attachments/1/2/8/1190203037-frendzforum.org-FlashLite.v2.0.zip



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> i need some theme like this for MY windows mobile  can't get anywhere ? any solutions..



dude if windows mobile supports flashlite .....this theme will work for you 

wait till monday.....i will provide you some theme for your mobo Voq Sierra

dont worry


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Cypher Vista for S60 v2 and v3*

thanks dude..


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Cypher Vista for S60 v2 and v3*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> thanks dude..


 
Here is the Flash Lite 2.1 for your Windows Mobile

so this Cypher Vista will work on your phone 

*www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=flashlite2_1_winmobile_download

here is the direct link

*www.fileden.com/files/2007/12/10/1636697/FlashLite%202.1.CAB

and can you please edit the topic title and add there windows mobile too 

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## shantanu (Dec 16, 2007)

another question, my display size is 220 x 176 ! so the first one will work ?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 16, 2007)

Well actually it sucks cos it eats up a lot of ram. Bad replacement for a theme.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Cypher Vista for S60 v2 and v3*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> i need some theme like this for MY windows mobile  can't get anywhere ? any solutions..



I am using Win Mobile 6.0 Professional on my AT&T Tilt. I use the themes from the following websites, has quite a nice collection of some impressive themes..but I havn't used FlashLite based themes till now.

Link1 Link2

And If u want to replace the standard Start menu system with a more flexible windows PC type cascading menus, then u can use QuickMenu 2.7 English Edition... gr8 menu system...  its free and widely available on net. 

Some screenshots to view QuickMenu in action:
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/1711/2007121601133567fz5.th.jpg*img142.imageshack.us/img142/3256/2007121601141348og1.th.jpg*img231.imageshack.us/img231/6329/2007121601143267le4.th.jpg


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 16, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> another question, my display size is 220 x 176 ! so the first one will work ?


Yep , i think the first one will work 

but it will acquire 208x176 pixels only 

@pathiks

it doesn't take more than 800 kb (tested using freemem on N70)

@rockthegod

nice work bro
atleast quickmenu will do something......

@shantanu

there are many themes sites available as rockthegod posted.....if u want to try u can ......plus some are here too

*www.imserba.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81883




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Will it slow down Nokia 3230?
I too agree with pathiks.
Good theme expert no .1.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Will it slow down Nokia 3230?
> I too agree with pathiks.
> Good theme expert no .1.



Bhai 3230 hs vey less ram ....try on it and tell if it will be slowed 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## gdatuk (Dec 19, 2007)

Screensavers tend to reduce battery life....


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 19, 2007)

gdatuk said:
			
		

> Screensavers tend to reduce battery life....





dude screensavers are power savers.....they save ur battery power not ruin it  


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------

